# Early way to tell if you have a rooster??



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Hi, I just got some chicks a little over a week ago. I live in a subdivision where we are aloud to have chickens but absolutely no roosters. So sadly any roosters I have will have to find new homes.  I was wondering of there are any early clues, hints, ect. of a rooster? Just so I can find a new home asap so I don't get in trouble


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/sexingchicks.html

This is a pretty informative site.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Pinkter said:


> http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/sexingchicks.html
> 
> This is a pretty informative site.


I appreciate trying to help! But unfortunately I have all Bantams  lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Best indicator in my opinon is comb color. Males pink up was sooner than females. Females dont pink up until they are about ready to lay.

Except ... Breeds like Silkies. Basically you have to wait for the crow or egg.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

In the first 10 days you can look at their feathers. If it's a pullet, it'll have 2 layers of feathers. If it only has one, it's a roo


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

So size doesn't matter?? I have 3 silkies but one is bigger than the other two. Here's a pic...

(the white one is the bigger one) Do you think he's a rooster??


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Unfortunately only experienced silkie people may be able to guess the sex. Too early to tell for my eyes. Size is no factor.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> In the first 10 days you can look at their feathers. If it's a pullet, it'll have 2 layers of feathers. If it only has one, it's a roo


This only works with certain fester sexed breeds. But very good post for those with those breeds.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope size does not matter when it comes to that young of chicks. What you have is probably hatchery silkies which are pet quality and vary in sizes. I have 4 silkies from Ideal and each one is a different size and shape as adults.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Nope size does not matter when it comes to that young of chicks. What you have is probably hatchery silkies which are pet quality and vary in sizes. I have 4 silkies from Ideal and each one is a different size and shape as adults.


Ok, what about behavior wise??


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

What breed are they? Maybe pictures of them can help, except for silkies. Everything I've read says they and polish are the hardest to gender.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> What breed are they? Maybe pictures of them can help, except for silkies. Everything I've read says they and polish are the hardest to gender.


I have 2 blue d'uccle bantams, and a bantam Easter egger.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Here's the Bantam Easter Egger


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

And here are the 2 D'uccle Bantams


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

And I have this little one, not sure what he is. Maybe a White Crested Black Polish??


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are beautiful!! But they are super young. We aren't keeping roosters either out of courtesy to our neighbors and the fact that we are having another baby mid June so we are all set with crowing. We won't be sleeping as it is! 

I can gender out most of my birds now (thanks heavily to the members of this forum!) but it wasn't until at least 4 weeks. We bought mostly straight run and actually lucked out. Out of 15 we have 4 Roos. Then 2 silkies. We have friends and family that will happily eat the fresh chicken so they will be dinner. It's just a waiting game until they grow a bit, but I think your polish will be the same as my silkies... Either it crows or it lays and that will be your indication!


----------

